# 2010 AQHA World Show



## NicoleSich04 (Nov 16, 2010)

Is anyone watching the AQHA World Championship Show? Right now I'm watching 2yr old stallions. They just announced the World champion: Entry 1579 Secretz! I have been watching as many classes as possible. I think I'm addicted to AQHA...lol


----------

